# Fuji Alconite K Series Spinning Rod Guide repair



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

can you put a new insert into a Fuji Alconite K Series Spinning Rod Guide?
i have no idea what happened but i found the stainless ring of the eye slightly
deformed and the insert missing. i have got the stainless ring round again but 
want to know if i can just put a new alconite insert in it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have them on my Breakaway Omega rod and they rock with my conventional reel! As far as repairing them - forget it - They're cheap - get another one and replace it...

Sandcrab


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

how do i size the guide so i can order another?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Loki said:


> how do i size the guide so i can order another?


Measure the inside diameter of the ring. That is your guide size.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

gilly21 said:


> Measure the inside diameter of the ring. That is your guide size.



thank you gilly
now its time to learn how to wrap an eye LOL, this aint gunna be pretty! 

whats the best way to cut the old eye off? its a star steller 12' 4-12,
there seems to be a good bit of varnish on there.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

cut the tread on top of the guide foot,Lay the razor knife FLAT on the guide foot and cut toward the guide CAREFULLY. Peel off the old thread by hand,cleen off the Epoxy residue from the blank by scraping with the Edge of a plastic knife (not a real blade)

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101/Wrapping-Guides_3


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

nice web site junkman, thanks
looks easy enough


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

gilly21 said:


> Measure the inside diameter of the ring. That is your guide size.


measure the out side of ring not the inside


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

mots reel deal said:


> measure the out side of ring not the inside


Guide size is the outside diameter of the insert so in this case since the insert is missing you would measure the inside of the guide frame.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Fuji guides usually have their size stamped on one of the guide frame's legs.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want to keep the wraps/finish on the existing broken guide to match the rest of the rod just buy the exact same new guide and if you have a grinder or dremel tool just carefully grind down the new frame and the ring will drop out

Mix up some five minute epoxy and coat the outside of the ring and wearing gloves or a plastic bag over your fingers press the new ring in place. it would not hurt to heat up the old ring with a heat gun just prior to the insertion, you may need to carefully use pliers cushioned by pieces of fabric or rubber to firmly seat the new ring in place


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

narfpoit said:


> Guide size is the outside diameter of the insert so in this case since the insert is missing you would measure the inside of the guide frame.


Thanks Narf. Glad someone doesn't think I am an incompetent boob. I get that every day from my 5 year old.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

gilly21 said:


> Thanks Narf. Glad someone doesn't think I am an incompetent boob. I get that every day from my 5 year old.


Sorry


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

mots reel deal said:


> Sorry


LOL....No Worries. I was just messing. Not about my 5 year old though. He does think I am incompetent boob. Gets it from his mom


----------

